
Show HN: A JavaScript emulator of the Synthi A synthesizer - alnis
http://alexnisnevich.github.io/synthi-js/
======
alnis
This is something I've been working on the past few months. It's still got
some quirks but is mostly feature-complete. See
[https://github.com/AlexNisnevich/synthi-
js](https://github.com/AlexNisnevich/synthi-js) for more details.

Chrome 45+ or Safari 7.1+ highly recommended - Firefox doesn't perform very
well for some reason.

~~~
chvid
Great work.

Lots of browsers recognise the style "-webkit-user-select: none;" which I
think will greatly improve your UI.

~~~
alnis
Ah, good idea! I'll add that tonight.

------
protothomas
This [1] is a recent album produced entirely using a (physical) Synthi A -
shows what can be done with one.

[1] [http://www.fsoldigital.com/product/synthi-a-ignition-of-
the-...](http://www.fsoldigital.com/product/synthi-a-ignition-of-the-sun/)

------
phazelift
What a great project, and what a great synth you have reproduced! This is an
awesome musical instrument, nothing less. Really inspiring, thanks for making
and posting it.

------
jwarren
Wow, this is pretty extraordinary. I will be diving into the source of this
one for sure.

------
tacos
Appreciate the radial vs vertical choice on the knobs. Nice touch.

